# guagua



## Salmantina

Hola:

Tengo algunas preguntas sobre esta palabra, y me gustaría que alguien pueda contestarlas.

1.¿Cuál es la origen de la palabra?
2.El diccionario de WordReference dice que es una palabra de Latinoamérica, pero yo pensaba que era sólo de Cuba. ¿Tengo razón?
3. Es utalizado en Cuba y las islas Canarias. ¿Hay más países dónde es utilizado?

¡¡Gracias!!


----------



## Casusa

Como dice el diccionario de la RAE, en los países de habla quechua usamos mucho la palabra *guagua*, refiriéndonos a un niño de pecho, a un bebé.


----------



## cristina friz

En Chile se usa mucho la palabra guagua, para referirse a un bebé.


----------



## Salmantina

Hola: 

Gracias! Pero en primer lugar estuve hablando de la guagua que significa "autobús". No hay mucho claridad de dónde exactamente viene la palabra. La gente con la cuál he hablado que utiliza la palabra esta tampoco lo sabe.

saludos


----------



## yserien

Salmantina said:


> Gracias! Pero en primer lugar estuve hablando de la guagua que significa "autobús". No hay mucho claridad de dónde exactamente viene la palabra. La gente con la cuál he hablado que utiliza la palabra esta tampoco lo sabe.


Hola, previa consulta a nuestro Oncl' Google parece ser que esta palabra para designar un autobús viene de Cuba y parece ser que tiene su origen en la palabra inglesa "waggon". Y de esta forma es utilizada en muchos paises de Hispanoamérica. El hecho de que tambien se use en nuestras afortunadas Islas Canarias es que hubo antaño mucha emigración a Venezuela que es el pais americano más cerca de las Canarias.


----------



## Guayete05

Indudablemente, la relación de Canarias con América Latina es muy grande. La emigración de los canarios a mitad del siglo XX a Venezuela y, algo menos, a Argentina, fue muy importante. Sin embargo, la palabra "guagua" ha de proceder, en todo caso, de la relación de Canarias con Cuba, donde muchísimos canarios fueron a parar, sobre todo en las primeras décadas del s. XX, teniendo yo mismo no pocos parientes, tíos de mi madre y de mi padre en bastantes lugares de la Isla, así como en Miami, donde también se utiliza dicha palabra.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá no se usa. Lo más cercano es guaguá, que es como los bebés le dicen a los perros.


----------



## Jaén

ToñoTorreón said:


> Por acá no se usa. Lo más cercano es guaguá, que es como los bebés le dicen a los perros.


Aunque en el Sur - Sureste del país sí se conoce, debido al antológico personaje cubano Tres Patines.


----------



## Calambur

yserien said:


> [...] parece ser que esta palabra para designar un autobús viene de Cuba y parece ser que tiene su origen en la palabra inglesa "waggon". Y de esta forma es utilizada en muchos paises de Hispanoamérica. [...]


Hola.

Si mal no recuerdo, en Colombia también le llaman *guagua* a cierto tipo de autobús.

En relación con *guagua = bebé* (que se usa en Chile -y tal vez en otros lugares-), no hay duda de que se trata de una palabra de origen onomatopéyico: *¡guaa, guaa!* es exactamente lo que "vocaliza" un bebé cuando berrea.

Saludos._


----------



## jorgema

Las *guaguas *de la zona andina de Sudamérica no tienen nada que ver con las del Caribe. El primer término tiene origen quechua y es seguramente de origen onomatopéyico (como podría tenerlo serlo _*bebé*_). Como ya se ha dicho aquí, el origen más probable de *guagua = autobús u ómnibus* es la palabra inglesa _wagon_. Guagua con ese sentido se usa no sólo en Cuba sino también en Puerto Rico y la República Dominicana.


----------



## Calambur

jorgema said:


> [...] el origen más probable de *guagua = autobús u ómnibus* es la palabra inglesa _wagon_. Guagua con ese sentido se usa no sólo en Cuba sino también en Puerto Rico y la República Dominicana.


Y yo digo que también en Colombia. Ver aquí. 
Viendo las imágenes en san Google, pienso que la memoria no me falla.

Saludos._


----------



## jorgema

Calambur said:


> Y yo digo que también en Colombia. Ver aquí.
> Viendo las imágenes en san Google, pienso que la memoria no me falla.


Saludos, Calambur:
Es posible lo que dices, teniendo en cuenta que Colombia tiene zona caribeña; sin embargo, no he escuchado a ningun colombiano llamar aquí guaguas a los autobuses (aunque la mayoría de los que he tratado son de Medellín). Por otro lado, los buses que aparecen en el enlace de google que pones los conozco como chivas, justamente por amigos colombianos que así los llaman.


----------



## Calambur

jorgema said:


> [...] los buses que aparecen en el enlace de google que pones los conozco como chivas, justamente por amigos colombianos que así los llaman.


Hola, *jorgema*.
Ahora que mencionás *chivas*, me hacés dudar...
Sin duda, en Colombia también llaman *chivas* a cierto tipo de buses. Ver acá.
¿Estaré confundida? ¿Adónde los llamarán *guaguas*?
¡Socorro!


----------



## Peón

Guagua como sinónimo de bebé, se usa en gran parte de la Argentina: región norte (provincias de Jujuy, Salta y Tucumán, Catamarca y La Rioja) y parte de la región central (Santiago del Estero y parte del norte de Córdoba). Con ese alcance se conoce en casi todo el país. Siempre pensé que era una voz de origen quechua.
Saludos


----------



## RIU

Tengo un vaguísimo recuerdo de un programa infantil en TVE, en el que uno de los objetos protagonistas era un autobusillo al que el "¿payaso?" llamaba La Guagua. Y hasta aquí llego en mis recuerdos.


----------



## oa2169

Correcto Jorgema: Chivas en Colombia.

También se le conoce como bus escalera, pero no se me ocurre la razón de este nombre. tal vez porque hace muchas escalas en su recorrido.

Calambur: Guagua en Colombia es un animal de carne muy preciada y últimamente (hace 5 años tal vez) se les llama "*gualas*" a cierto tipo de transporte público de pasajeros.


----------



## Calambur

Muchas gracias, *oa2169*, por tu respuesta.
Pero sigo pensando adónde oí ese nombre, y me pregunto si, dado que Colombia es un país bastante grande, no podrá ser que en Cartagena, o en Bogotá, o quizá en Tunja -aunque esto me parece menos probable-, llamen guagua a los buses.
Insisto, porque no lo he inventado, lo juro.

Saludos._


----------



## Jaén

oa2169 said:


> Correcto Jorgema: Chivas en Colombia.
> 
> También se le conoce como bus escalera, pero no se me ocurre la razón de este nombre. tal vez porque hace muchas escalas en su recorrido.
> 
> Calambur: Guagua en Colombia es un animal de carne muy preciada y últimamente (hace 5 años tal vez) se les llama "*gualas*" a cierto tipo de transporte público de pasajeros.


Y las busetas son de dónde??

(En Brasil eso suena a un "palabrón"! )


----------



## Señor K

Jaén said:


> Y las busetas son de dónde??
> 
> (En Brasil eso suena a un "palabrón"! )



Jajajajaja, eso iba a decir. ¡Ni se les ocurra decir "buzeta" en Brasil! 

Como dijeron antes, guagua en Chile se refiere exclusivamente a los bebés, y seguramente su nombre se debe al berreo continuo que emiten para ser atendidos.


----------



## nelliot53

"*Guagua*" para autobús u ómnibus en Puerto Rico.  Y creo que viene de la criollización de la palabra "wagon", pues por acá la "W" del inglés tendíamos a pronunciarla como "G".  Por ejemplo, la gente decía "Gwachinton" por Washington, "guachimán" por "watchman", y hasta se inventaron un nombre ficticio criollo para referirse a cualquier norteamericano, aparte de gringo: *Míster Ñemerson*.* Enlace Cosmoruta: My boss, Mr. Ñemerson*


----------



## oa2169

Acá también tenemos busetas y buses. La diferencia es el tamaño: el bus es más grande que la buseta.


----------



## friasc

Ayer por el wasap un amigo peruano me preguntó en referencia a mis hijos '¿Cómo están los guaguas?' En Chile, 'guagua' siempre va en femenino, 'la' o 'las' guaguas: "la guagua se llama igual que su papá, Daniel, pero le decimos Dani". Me pregunto si "el guagua" y "los guaguas" son efectivamente expresiones habituales en el Perú para referirse a la guagua de sexo masculino y, de ser así, ¿se habla así en otros países también (Ecuador, Bolivia, Argentina...)?


----------



## Rocko!

ToñoTorreón said:


> Por acá no se usa. Lo más cercano es guaguá, que es como los bebés le dicen a los perros.


Por aquí dicen _wa-uau_ 
Sobre el origen de la palabra "guagua" con significado de autobús, pues yo no sé nada, pero encontré la foto de un "híbrido" que parece el origen o parte del origen. Noten que este invento tiene pintada la palabra "BUS" (White Star *Bus *Line). ¡Un wagon-bus!


----------



## Calambur

Peón said:


> *Guagua como sinónimo de bebé,* se usa en gran parte de la Argentina: región norte (provincias de Jujuy, Salta y Tucumán, Catamarca y La Rioja) y parte de la región central (Santiago del Estero y parte del norte de Córdoba). Con ese alcance se conoce en casi todo el país.





friasc said:


> Me pregunto si "el guagua" y "los guaguas" son efectivamente expresiones habituales en el Perú para referirse a la guagua de sexo masculino y, de ser así, ¿se habla así en otros países también (Ecuador, Bolivia, *Argentina*...)?


Hola.

Cité arriba a mi paisano @Peón, porque él especifica zonas de la Argentina donde se usa "guagua" como sinónimo de bebé.
Pero la Argentina es tan grande que no se puede generalizar.
Por la zona donde vivo (la capital) y en sus alrededores y algunas provincias muy próximas, no se usa así.

---



oa2169 said:


> También se le conoce como bus escalera, pero no se me ocurre la razón de este nombre. tal vez porque hace muchas escalas en su recorrido.


Hola, *oa*. Se me ocurre que tal vez, como muchos de esos buses tienen sobre el techo un portaequipaje, usaban (o usan) escaleras para acceder a ese sitio.

Y me parece, además, que, al menos en Méjico, el origen de esos transportes fueron camiones, a los cuales probablemente se subía por una escalera. (Creo recordar que Frida Kahlo iba en uno de esos camiones cuando se accidentó.) Y si así fuera, no sería imposible que el nombre colombiano, "bus escalera", tuviera un origen similar.

Saludos._


----------



## Mister Draken

¿Cómo se llama el fenómeno lingüístico de llamar a la misma cosa con nombres distintos *en distintos sitios*?
Por ejemplo, colectivo (Argentina), guagua (Cuba, Puerto Rico), autobús (España). ¿Existe un nombre "técnico"? ¿Es sinónimo o es un término más específico?


----------



## Circunflejo

friasc said:


> Ayer por el wasap un amigo peruano me preguntó en referencia a mis hijos '¿Cómo están los guaguas?' En Chile, 'guagua' siempre va en femenino, 'la' o 'las' guaguas: "la guagua se llama igual que su papá, Daniel, pero le decimos Dani". Me pregunto si "el guagua" y "los guaguas" son efectivamente expresiones habituales en el Perú para referirse a la guagua de sexo masculino y, de ser así, ¿se habla así en otros países también (Ecuador, Bolivia, Argentina...)?


Hasta donde yo sé, ese significado no se usa en España.


Mister Draken said:


> autobús (España)


Excepto Canarias, donde usan guagua.


----------



## danieleferrari

Mister Draken said:


> fenómeno lingüístico de llamar a la misma cosa con nombres distintos *en distintos sitios*


¿Geosinónimos es lo que buscas? @Mister Draken. Se trata de sinónimos a nivel diatópico; _pileta, alberca y piscina _remiten al mismo referente, pero en distintos lugares_._



Circunflejo said:


> Excepto Canarias, donde usan guagua.


Incluso el servicio local se llama 'Guaguas Municipales'. @Circunflejo


----------



## Mister Draken

Eso. Son sinónimos diatópicos. Gracias.


----------



## Circunflejo

danieleferrari said:


> Incluso el servicio local se llama 'Guaguas Municipales'.


En Las Palmas, sí. En Santa Cruz de Tenerife usan el genérico transportes. El que no creo que usen en ninguna parte es autobuses porque allí los llaman guaguas y que allí una empresa se llamara Autobuses X tendría el mismo sentido que que aquí una se llamase Guaguas X.


----------



## danieleferrari

Pues sí, tiene sentido. 


Circunflejo said:


> porque allí los llaman guaguas y que allí una empresa se llamara Autobuses X tendría el mismo sentido que aquí una se llamase Guaguas X.


----------



## Calambur

danieleferrari said:


> Pues sí, tiene sentido.


Aquí hay algo "explicativo"(?)
No sé si es verdad o no, pero hablan de "Varias teorías sobre el origen de la palabra guagua".
​


----------



## friasc

Un compañero ecuatoriano mío me confirma que en su país la palabra guagua admite los artículos de ambos géneros según el sexo del bebé.


----------



## Don Quijote de la Panza

La habitual cibercarambola me depositó aquí hoy otra vez.



Salmantina said:


> 1.¿Cuál es la origen de la palabra?



guagua1
*Etim. disc.*
1. f. Cosa baladí.
2. f. Can., Ant. y Guin. Vehículo automotor que presta servicio urbano o interurbano en un itinerario fijo.
3. f. Cuba y R. Dom. Nombre genérico de numerosas especies de insectos hemípteros, pequeños, de color blanco o gris, que atacan a numerosas plantas, especialmente a los cítricos, y llegan a destruirlos.

*Etim. disc.* (Etimología discutida) dice la que ya ni limpia ni fija ni da esplendor (ya ni siquiera tiene ese lema en su página de inicio).
guagua | Diccionario de la lengua española




Salmantina said:


> 2.El diccionario de WordReference dice que es una palabra de Latinoamérica, pero yo pensaba que era sólo de Cuba. ¿Tengo razón?
> 3. Es ut*a*lizado en Cuba y las islas Canarias. ¿Hay más países dónde es utilizado?



Pero también la ut*i*lizan con otro sentido:

guagua2
*Del quechua *_*wáwa*._
1. f. Arg., Bol., Col., Ec. y Perú. Niño de pecho. En Ec., u. c. m. y f.
2. f. Perú. Pan dulce con forma de niño.



Calambur said:


> Si mal no recuerdo, en Colombia también le llaman *guagua* a cierto tipo de autobús.





jorgema said:


> Saludos, Calambur:
> Es posible lo que dices, teniendo en cuenta que Colombia tiene zona caribeña; sin embargo, no he escuchado a ningun colombiano llamar aquí guaguas a los autobuses





jorgema said:


> Por otro lado, los buses que aparecen en el enlace de google que pones los conozco como *chivas*, justamente por amigos colombianos que así los llaman.






oa2169 said:


> Calambur: Guagua en Colombia es un animal de carne muy preciada y últimamente (hace 5 años tal vez) se les llama "*gualas*" a cierto tipo de transporte público de pasajeros.



¿Caleñismo, oa2169? Nunca lo he oído.



Jaén said:


> Y las busetas son de dónde??
> 
> (En Brasil eso suena a un "palabrón"! )



Camión es a camioneta lo que bus es a buseta: en Colombia, es un congénere más pequeño.



nelliot53 said:


> "*Guagua*" para autobús u ómnibus en Puerto Rico.  Y creo que viene de la criollización de la palabra "wagon", pues por acá la "W" del inglés tendíamos a pronunciarla como "G".  Por ejemplo, la gente decía "Gwachinton" por Washington, "guachimán" por "watchman", y hasta se inventaron un nombre ficticio criollo para referirse a cualquier norteamericano, aparte de gringo: *Míster Ñemerson*.*Enlace Cosmoruta: My boss, Mr. Ñemerson*



Es un fenómeno secular, desde la formación del idioma, como en el caso de la visigoda guadaña, o de los arabismos con ued/uad, como Guadalquivir, Guadiana, etc., y el más moderno "_güisqui_", que pretendió impulsar la que ya no limpia ni fija ni da esplendor, pero no pegó esa escritura.



Rocko! said:


> Por aquí dicen _wa-uau_
> Sobre el origen de la palabra "guagua" con significado de autobús, pues yo no sé nada, pero encontré la foto de un "híbrido" que parece el origen o parte del origen. Noten que este invento tiene pintada la palabra "BUS" (White Star *Bus *Line). ¡Un wagon-bus!
> 
> View attachment 67935



El bus del inglés y del español es apócope de _omnibus_, galicismo que llegó a estos dos idiomas luego de que se popularizara el sistema que empezó en Nantes, al parecer en 1826, heredero del que inició Blas Pascal en París en el s. XVII.








Calambur said:


> Hola, *oa*. Se me ocurre que tal vez, como muchos de esos buses tienen sobre el techo un portaequipaje, *usaban (o usan) escaleras para acceder a ese sitio*.



Es el origen que presumo.



Mister Draken said:


> ¿Cómo se llama el fenómeno lingüístico de llamar a la misma cosa con nombres distintos *en distintos sitios*?



Polisemia.
1. f. Ling. Pluralidad de significados de una expresión lingüística.
polisemia | Diccionario de la lengua española

Es de uso amplio, aunque no especifica que sea en diversos sitios. La otra es de uso "confidencial" (primera vez que la leo), no está en el DLE, y no me parece tan bien lograda, si se tienen en cuenta otras con el mismo prefijo (geología, geografía, etc.), ya que no se refiere a "_sinónimos de la tierra_", como pudiera pensarse a primera vista.


----------



## Don Quijote de la Panza

Me quedó la curiosidad del tema, y encontré uno de los primeros buses de escalera, que ya estaban en función cuando el barón Haussmann llegó a ser prefecto de París en 1853.


----------



## nelliot53

Aquí añado información sobre el origen de la palabra "*guagua*" en Cuba y luego usada también en Puerto Rico y República Dominicana.




 Wa & WA se acriolló como "guagua" para referirse al vehículo de transporte de dicha compañía.


----------



## Calambur

Calambur said:


> Y me parece, además, que, al menos en Méjico, el origen de esos transportes fueron camiones, a los cuales probablemente se subía por una escalera. (Creo recordar que Frida Kahlo iba en uno de esos camiones cuando se accidentó.) Y si así fuera, no sería imposible que el nombre colombiano, "bus escalera", tuviera un origen similar.


Ampliando un poco lo dicho, aquí se ven las escaleras en la parte trasera de una chiva, o bus escalera, (o guagua):


__
		https://flic.kr/p/jnyvLn


En Wikipedia explican esto:


> La chiva se construye sobre un chasis de camión, con hileras de anchas bancas de madera que van de un costado al otro y donde se acomodan personas, animales, equipajes y mercancías. Un costado del bus está cerrado y el acceso se realiza solo por el otro costado. En la parte trasera la chiva cuenta con una escalera (de ahí su otra denominación) que conduce a la plataforma superior, donde se encuentra una parrilla portaequipajes (_capacete_) en la que menudo se acomodan mercancías de los viajeros y víveres. En ocasiones esta parrilla se usa para transportar también pasajeros, conducta que es sancionada por las autoridades como "sobrecupo".




En Wikilengua hablan de esto


> *1 Voz onomatopéyica [editar] - *
> En Colombia, Ecuador o Chile _guagua_, onomatopeya del llanto infantil (_guaaa... guaaa!!..._) significa ‘niño’ o ‘bebé'.
> 
> *2 Nombres de la guagua (transporte) por países*


...y dicen que en Colombia es "autobús, microbús, buseta, colectivo, bus, guagua".
Asimismo, mencionan otros países donde este tipo de transporte se llama guagua.


----------



## friasc

Don Quijote de la Panza said:


> guagua2
> *Del quechua *_*wáwa*._
> 1. f. Arg., Bol., Col., Ec. y Perú. Niño de pecho. En Ec., u. c. m. y f.


La definición de la RAE me parece incompleta. No menciona a Chile como país en el cual esta palabra es usada y sólo recoge el uso en masculino de ésta en Ecuador, mientras que mi amigo que es de Cuzco también la emplea así. En cambio, el diccionario de americanismos extiende ese uso a Colombia, Ecuador, Argentina y Perú, quedando Chile como la única región en la que se utilizaría exclusivamente en femenino.



guagua.I.1.m-f. _Co:SO_, _Ec_, _Ar:NO,O_;_ Pe_, rur; f. _Ch_. Niño de pecho. (huahua).2.f. _Ec_, _Bo_, _Ch._ Niño de corta edad.


----------



## Don Quijote de la Panza

Calambur said:


> En Wikipedia explican esto:
> 
> 
> 
> En Wikilengua hablan de esto
> 
> ...y dicen que en Colombia es "autobús, microbús, buseta, colectivo, bus, guagua".
> Asimismo, mencionan otros países donde este tipo de transporte se llama guagua.



La referencia de Wikilengua es tan exacta como suele serlo la que llaman con razón _Wikipe... reza_, que es una recolección de barbaridades de hecho y de forma. Adjunto lo que no puse el otro día, al contrario de otras veces:






(Breve diccionario de colombianismos. Academia Colombiana de la Lengua. 4a. ed., Bogotá, 2012).

Ahí precisan: _Nar._, lo que quiere decir Nariño; ese departamento está en el extremo suroccidental de Colombia, frontera con el Ecuador. Allí hablan un idioma muy pulido (por ejemplo, siempre marcan la de en los participios, al contrario de otras regiones y países), con un acento muy similar al del Ecuador. De hecho, esa región alcanzó a ser parte del imperio inca, lo que explica el uso de algunas palabras como _guagua_, que no se usan en el resto del país. Pero *no se usa guagua como medio de transporte en ninguna región de Colombia*, así lo digan el _Diccionario Local de Españolismos_, la _Wikipereza_ o quien sea; jamás lo he oído a nadie, ni costeño ni del interior, ni en radio (transmisiones de fútbol, por ejemplo), ni en la TV (corresponsales, entrevistados, etc., ni siquiera en Telecaribe).


----------



## Rocko!

oa2169 said:


> Guagua en Colombia es un animal de carne muy preciada


Lo acabo de comprobar y hubieses visto los pasos de baile que me acabo de aventar con la canción "La guagua", del grupo Combo Candela y Piper Pimienta..., dice: ♪ anda a decirle a tu _ma'ma_ que guarde el agua caliente ♫  que voy a maatá una guagua, huele a sancocho caliente... ♪

Fuente: La guagua Combo Candela y Piper Pimienta (oyiiiiible en Youtube).


----------



## oa2169

Don Quijote de la Panza said:


> Pero *no se usa guagua como medio de transporte en ninguna región de Colombia*, así lo digan el _Diccionario Local de Españolismos_, la _Wikipereza_ o quien sea; jamás lo he oído a nadie, ni costeño ni del interior, ni en radio (transmisiones de fútbol, por ejemplo), ni en la TV (corresponsales, entrevistados, etc., ni siquiera en Telecaribe).


De acuerdo con esta afirmación.

Cómo dije hace mucho tiempo en este foro, lo más cercano a guagua, como medio de transporte, que he escuchado por estos lados, es *guala.*


----------



## OpheliaLiege

jorgema said:


> 'guaSaludos, Calambur:
> Es posible lo que dices, teniendo en cuenta que Colombia tiene zona caribeña; sin embargo, no he escuchado a ningun colombiano llamar aquí guaguas a los autobuses (aunque la mayoría de los que he tratado son de Medellín). Por otro lado, los buses que aparecen en el enlace de google que pones los conozco como chivas, justamente por amigos colombianos que así los llaman.


Sí, en Colombia y Panamá se usa la palabra 'chiva' para cierto tipo de autobús.  Nunca escuché eso de '_guagua_' [para autobús, mi cuñado es chileno y conozco el uso sudamericano] hasta que un amigo de Puerto Rico lo dijo cuando viví en Buffalo.  También otro portorriqueño me dijo "_te llamo 'pa tras_"  Me quedé completamente asombrada pensando cómo me iba a llamar de esa manera.  Bueno, ahora ya estoy acostumbrada.


----------



## Señor K

OpheliaLiege said:


> Sí, en Colombia y Panamá se usa la palabra 'chiva' para cierto tipo de autobús.  Nunca escuché eso de '_guagua_' [para autobús, mi cuñado es chileno y conozco el uso sudamericano] hasta que un amigo de Puerto Rico lo dijo cuando viví en Buffalo.  También otro portorriqueño me dijo "_*te llamo 'pa tras*_"  Me quedé completamente asombrada pensando cómo me iba a llamar de esa manera.  Bueno, ahora ya estoy acostumbrada.



Supongo que ya sabes por qué te dijo eso, ¿no? (este spanglish, tan especial que es... ).

Acá, "guagua" sólo para bebés y en femenino.


----------



## Mister Draken

Señor K said:


> Supongo que ya sabes por qué te dijo eso, ¿no? (este spanglish, tan especial que es... ).
> 
> Acá, "guagua" sólo para bebés y en femenino.



Influencia del quechua, como se dice en #2.
En el noroeste de Argentina también se usa para referirse a bebés.


----------

